

Ask HN: What do you use to host your landing pages? - leftnode

Like a lot of you, I frequently have a new product idea, and want to get some initial feedback on it. To do that, I set up a single page landing page and drive traffic to it. Fairly standard.<p>However, hosting the landing page is always a pain. It&#x27;s only a single site, so I don&#x27;t want to set up a whole server for it, I don&#x27;t want to figure out Heroku, essentially I want something that&#x27;s nearly instantaneous - I just paste some HTML and CSS and I have a landing page.<p>I want to see if other people share my frustrations - or if they don&#x27;t, what they use to host their landing pages (these could also be single page sites for a product you sell, or an open source project, whatever).<p>If you have about 3 minutes, could you fill out this survey so I can get a better idea of what your frustration is before I spend a lot of time building a product no one wants?<p>Here&#x27;s a link to the survey: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;NVvhX4
======
leftnode
Clickable link: [http://goo.gl/NVvhX4](http://goo.gl/NVvhX4)

